# my RV2 Engine Driven Compressor, work log



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Well I finally got my compressor and took pics.I found 2 rv2 ac pumps on Dodge trucks,and like 5 york pumps on ford trucks 


















































































got to go for now


----------



## goinlow

:drama:


----------



## baggedout81

Did you grab any brackets that were off the motor for the rv2?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> Did you grab any brackets that were off the motor for the rv2?


just the main one.The othere 2 I left because I knew I wasn't going to use them.
Made a video


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Well I finally got my compressor and took pics.I found 2 rv2 ac pumps on Dodge trucks,and like 5 york pumps on ford trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got to go for now


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

well I'm $80 in the hole.$50 for my compressor,and $30 for my check valve,but I think I'll have to use it for my air Zenith comp?
What type of check valve are you guys using--hydraulic check valves?Had a filter for my setup,but didn't know it was the paper filter  my falt for not asking............So I'm still looking for a filter.I've been looking on Ebay but there about $100 with shipping,so I might just get the one from Kirby








*::HEAVY DUTY SERIES COALESCING FILTER*


Removes 99.979% of solids and fluids down to .1 microns
3/8" In/out ports
3.5 oz bowl capacity
Easy hands only filter element replacement
Heavy duty metal bowl & body
Easy view sight glass
Height 6"
Width 3"
Weight 3/4 lb.
Technical Data: 
Maximum Supply Pressure: Metal Bowl - 250 PSI 
Maximum Operating Temp: Metal Bowl - 250° F 
Materials: Metal Bowl - Aluminum Body - Aluminum Die Cast​
.If any one has one for sale let me know!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what filters are you guys using??????and where did you get it.


----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> what filters are you guys using??????and where did you get it.


 
I got one at my local Napa Auto parts. I think I paid 80 bucks for it, coalescing filter for an industrial air compressor. I will see if I can find the part number and let you know.


----------



## 3onthetree

Well I was right on where I got it, but WAY wrong on the price. It was 179.00. What was I thinking? Anyway the part number from Napa is 907070 if you want to check it out, but I am sure there are cheaper ones out there.


----------



## baggedout81

I've got this one between my tank an viair as a back up incase the one that came on the leader hose fails.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Deltrol-Fluid-P...Valves_Parts&hash=item4399d1a482#ht_500wt_922


Didnt i send you a link for a filter?

Dont get one w/ a sight gauge on the side.You remember the pics of mine

Your gonna need a preoiler to my understanding w/ these rv2's


----------



## Blocky77

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

bagged 81 said:


> I've got this one between my tank an viair as a back up in case the one that came on the leader hose fails.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Deltrol-Fluid-P...Valves_Parts&hash=item4399d1a482#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> Didnt i send you a link for a filter?
> 
> Dont get one w/ a sight gauge on the side.You remember the pics of mine
> 
> Your gonna need a pre oiler to my understanding w/ these rv2's


 no, Both the York and RV-2 have an integral oil reservior. York 210 compressor lists it's output at 4 CFM at 90 psi at 1200 rpm,and The RV2 is a heavy cast iron V twin compressor with oil sump and usually a dual V belt pulley. It requires more complex brackets than the York and has to be mounted upright and there is no serpentine belt clutch available. It also requires removal of a check valve from the intake. But is has a 12.5 cubic inch displacement and with its cast iron constructions I believe it can dissipate more heat and be run longer not, sure on the cfm though?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbs up:


thanks.will put any info I can find on this v twin compressor


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> no, Both the York and RV-2 have an integral oil reservior. York 210 compressor lists it's output at 4 CFM at 90 psi at 1200 rpm,and The RV2 is a heavy cast iron V twin compressor with oil sump and usually a dual V belt pulley. It requires more complex brackets than the York and has to be mounted upright and there is no serpentine belt clutch available. It also requires removal of a check valve from the intake. But is has a 12.5 cubic inch displacement and with its cast iron constructions I believe it can dissipate more heat and be run longer not, sure on the cfm though?


Humm i wonder where you add the oil at an how much?

Heres a bit of info i found on removing the valve on the intake so it can pull more air in
http://www.ramchargercentral.com/engine/the-trick-for-using-the-rv2-for-on-board-air/new/


----------



## baggedout81

Ok.This write up has to be by the guy that did that video on youtube.

So from what i've gathered.
You for 1 gota pull the intake port off an pull the valve inside out w/ a pair of need nose pliers
2 make up your own kinda flange off the outake that 

Now i havent got mine yet.But from what this guys said he did was.On the bottom of his filter he ran a ball valve then ran a line back into the sump.So it recycles the oil again.I'm not for sure i really wanna do this tho.FRom my experience w/ my york.That ND30 is nasty when it comes out of the filter.I might make a tube of some type so i can manually add oil to it 
http://www.instructables.com/id/On-...r-for-vehicles/step8/Setting-up-the-plumbing/


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

thanks Baggedout81 for the links.Great info on the rv2 ac pump..got some pics to post soon.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

well I spent some time with the rv2 pump and just mounted it on the block,and well to me it looks good. I can mount it on the bottom and run a strap on top? with it like this the belt will line up good
















Just one way for now?any help on how to do this will be great:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

if I do it like this I will have to buy a triple groove water pully.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

here is that valve you where talking about baggedout81.Mine didn't have one?







you need to take this out for the air bag setup


----------



## baggedout81

Look at the smaller pics below the main pic in the link.Thats the EPR valve that he pulled out.An thats what looks to be it that you have pictured
http://www.instructables.com/id/On-...or-vehicles/step5/Which-AC-compressor-to-use/

No if you look at some of those pics he posted.I think how he's recycling it is thru that port on the top where you have that plastic cover on.But i'm gonna look into that


----------



## baggedout81

Go to 3:38 an pause it.Look at the left hand side of screen.See that smaller line underneath the 2 larger ones?I wonder if thats his return for the oil


----------



## baggedout81

3:38 an pause it.I wonder if that small line underneath the 2 smaller ones is the return?


----------



## baggedout81

3:38 an pause it.I wonder if that small line under the 2 bigger ones on the left hand side of the screen is the return?


----------



## baggedout81

Look at the drawing he made.Right out the bottom of the trap he drew a green line going to what looks like the top of the compressor
http://www.instructables.com/id/On-Board-Air-Compressor-Welder-for-vehicles/step3/Whats-involved/

Somewhere awile back.I seen pics of where a guy took off the pan thats on the bottom of the compressor an cleaned it it.He said it had junk an stuff in it from what he said was it sitting for so long.So its something to think about


----------



## baggedout81

Damit i hate this new LIL layout.Nothing but a pain in the ass


----------



## abeto

baggedout81 said:


> Damit i hate this new LIL layout.Nothing but a pain in the ass


 i agree 100%


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

going to mount it like this







I here about the belt slipping on these rv2, but only a few web threads??If it works, then this will be, really a bolt on job!No welding involved on a big block .Just some cutting on the old rv2 brackets 

















Still need to drill a hole for my bottom bolt on the rv2 bracket


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just need a 3 way water pulley ,and will be done with the mounting part.Going with 1/2 copper pipe.The hydro hose would be $85 out the door vs $40 for 30 feet of copper tubing.I all ready have all the fittings for the copper pipe.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

here is my adjustable pressure switch .The homie baggedout81 posted a thread on how to make this go from 100 to 400psi


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I know the compressor has a total displacement of 12.5ci and it has one cycle for ever turn of the clutch/pulley a 
at 750rmp at 12.5X750= 9375ci a cubic foot is 12x12x12= 1728ci 

12.5x750 = 9375/1728= [email protected]
12.5x1000 = 12500/[email protected]
12.5x1200 = 15000/[email protected]
12.5x1500 = 18750/[email protected]
12.5x1800 = 22500/[email protected]


----------



## goinlow

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I know the compressor has a total displacement of 12.5ci and it has one cycle for ever turn of the clutch/pulley a
> at 750rmp at 12.5X750= 9375ci a cubic foot is 12x12x12= 1728ci
> 
> 12.5x750 = 9375/1728= [email protected]
> 12.5x1000 = 12500/[email protected]
> 12.5x1200 = 15000/[email protected]
> 12.5x1500 = 18750/[email protected]
> 12.5x1800 = 22500/[email protected]




Nice !
:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> here is my adjustable pressure switch .The homie baggedout81 posted a thread on how to make this go from 100 to 400psi


Just remember ,it gets real sensitive once you take that ring off


----------



## baggedout81

Anythang?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

my sister ran down a 19 year old kid!The kid was okay but her car window was busted.....So anyways that was my day today,had to help my sister with her b.s.
did get some paint on it today.Still need to clean up my other part','brackit''then cut it, and drill my hole.Going to get that check valve you posted up too.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

going to use my smc check valve for my Air Zenith comp,also decided to mount my oil filter on the driver side in the engine bay.Should be a 6 foot run to where I want it and the oil should be cooler??I hope


----------



## baggedout81

That thats some scary stuff.

So it was that easy to get the pully off huh?Just a pickle fork an a few wacks w/ a hammer?


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> going to use my smc check valve for my Air Zenith comp,also decided to mount my oil filter on the driver side in the engine bay.Should be a 6 foot run to where I want it and the oil should be cooler??I hope


Yeah it should be cooler.I'd run hydro hose w/ swivel fittings or brass


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> That thats some scary stuff.
> 
> *So it was that easy to get the pully off* huh?Just a pickle fork an a few wacks w/ a hammer?


 yes it was easy.Took only a minute. Just stick a long screw in the hole,and with your foot hold that screw,and use a 1/2 wench to take the bolt off.


----------



## baggedout81

Hopefully i can get a chance to pick mine up next weekend


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> Hopefully i can get a chance to pick mine up next weekend


 keep us posted!!:h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

here is where the oil goes


----------



## baggedout81

How'd you figure that out?


----------



## Air68impala

Check this out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhmtTYJP8js&feature=related




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC3xEFxZj-Y&feature=related


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Air68impala said:


> Check this out.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC3xEFxZj-Y&feature=related


 right on, Air68impala THANKS FOR THE link


----------



## 3onthetree

Looks bad ass Joe, nice work. I am going to ditch the york on the convertible and go with the RV2. Thanks for posting, I learned alot.


----------



## 3onthetree

3onthetree said:


> Looks bad ass Joe, nice work. I am going to ditch the york on the convertible and go with the RV2. Thanks for posting, I learned alot.


And look at that, my last post was at :420:...time to celebrate.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3onthetree said:


> And look at that, my last post was at :420:...time to celebrate.


 :420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> How'd you figure that out?


 saw it in a pic, some where on the net?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

3 the tree said:


> Looks bad ass Joe, nice work. I am going to ditch the york on the convertible and go with the RV2. Thanks for posting, I learned alot.


 I've been learning a lot, from you guys too.If it wasn't for all the homies on here pushing the envelopes on air. I know I would never in been able to do this on my own.


----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I've been learning a lot, from you guys too.If it wasn't for all the homies on here pushing the envelopes on air. I know I would never in been able to do this on my own.


:thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> I've been learning a lot, from you guys too.If it wasn't for all the homies on here pushing the envelopes on air. I know I would never in been able to do this on my own.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> saw it in a pic, some where on the net?


Find that topic an add it to this thread.Then after you get everything together.We can put it up in the pinned section so we dont have to search for it


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> no, Both the York and RV-2 have an integral oil reservior. York 210 compressor lists it's output at 4 CFM at 90 psi at 1200 rpm,and The RV2 is a heavy cast iron V twin compressor with oil sump and usually a dual V belt pulley. It requires more complex brackets than the York and has to be mounted upright and there is no serpentine belt clutch available. It also requires removal of a check valve from the intake. But is has a 12.5 cubic inch displacement and with its cast iron constructions I believe it can dissipate more heat and be run longer not, sure on the cfm though?



cast iron retains heat more the aluminum so the aluminum yorks would dissipate heat better ive yet to notice mine get that hot i cant imagine needing that much cfm switch happy motherfucker lol good job on the build up looks good in there


----------



## Blocky77

REV. chuck said:


> cast iron retains heat more the aluminum so the aluminum yorks would dissipate heat better ive yet to notice mine get that hot i cant imagine needing that much cfm switch happy motherfucker lol good job on the build up looks good in there


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

REV. chuck said:


> cast iron retains heat more the aluminum so the aluminum yorks would dissipate heat better ive yet to notice mine get that hot i cant imagine needing that much cfm switch happy motherfucker lol *good job on the build up* looks good in there


no-- your right Chuck.I ment it can take heat better at a hotter temp then aluminum can,and thank you.


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> no-- your right Chuck.I ment it can take heat better at a hotter temp then aluminum can,and thank you.



oh yeah the cast iron should handle the heat much better but again even on my worst night/day i have yet to see my york get hot enough to melt anything. i wanna go up in psi but not sure i should


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> oh yeah the cast iron should handle the heat much better but again even on my worst night/day i have yet to see my york get hot enough to melt anything. i wanna go up in psi but not sure i should


Your goon need some type of separator to disperse heat i.e. a trap,cooler of some type.Myself 300 psi off my 210 w/ a viair hose to a metal bowl trap then plastic shit back.No problems so far.An i ran it in the summer last year.An i'm a big switch hitter for air


----------



## REV. chuck

im running steel braided hydraulic line and my oil separator is at the tank on the other end of the car


----------



## baggedout81

REV. chuck said:


> im running steel braided hydraulic line and my oil separator is at the tank on the other end of the car


You should be fine then


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

anyone using a hydraulic unloader check valve for there edc?and is 3/8 the best for setups?I would like to stay 1/2'' everything, if I can.I tried to find a 1/2'' unloader check valve,but the 1/2 inch check valves all had a low cfm of 8 up,Fu%&!


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> anyone using a hydraulic unloader check valve for there edc?and is 3/8 the best for setups?I would like to stay 1/2'' everything, if I can.I tried to find a 1/2'' unloader check valve,but the 1/2 inch check valves all had a low cfm of 8 up,Fu%&!


 i have 3/8's hydraulic checks at the tank and both fill lines


----------



## baggedout81

I'm running 3/8" leader hose viair w/ check valve an 3/8" plastic back.Fills hella fast.But again thats on my york


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

*mounting done!*

had to cut and drill out a hole for my bolt









here it is painted


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

going to work on the getting my pipe weld to the output side,and my oil filter, and unloader check valve this week.Stay tune.


----------



## goinlow

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> going to work on the getting my pipe weld to the output side,and my oil filter, and unloader check valve this week.Stay tune.


:drama:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

well I got the output side done.I had to cut,and drill out the hole.I wrapped the pipe with teflon.Then just hammed it in.I'm trying to do this with no welding for the average Joe.If it don't work then I'll just get that part welded,but I know it will work.Going to get some copper tubing tomorrow.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I'm thinking of going with a five foot run of copper tubing to my oil filter,and then using my 1/2 air tubing to go to the tank?Just a thought for now.


----------



## goinlow

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> well I got the output side done.I had to cut,and drill out the hole.I wrapped the pipe with teflon.Then just hammed it in.I'm trying to do this with no welding for the average Joe.If it don't work then I'll just get that part welded,but I know it will work.Going to get some copper tubing tomorrow.


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup: great way to make that flange for it to work !!!!


----------



## baggedout81

Yeah copper should work fine or hydro line.

Is that copper or steel coming off that flange?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

steel,also there was a layer of copper around the hole I drilled out still.When I whacked it in.Sealed up nice.
I was reading a thread on a york,and a guy said he did the same thing with some fittings on top of the york,and he has had no air leaks--That's how I got the idea.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

goinlow said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: great way to make that flange for it to work !!!!


 thanks,I need to build me a work table to do this stuff on!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Well I went with the hydro hose--three eighths inch by seven feet long With one side swivel.Now I need to make my nipple smaller in length,DAMN!Or 90* it down?Hydro was$40 and the copper$60(tools too).The hydro was easy to run thew the engine bay.


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> steel,also there was a layer of copper around the hole I drilled out still.When I whacked it in.Sealed up nice.
> I was reading a thread on a york,and a guy said he did the same thing with some fittings on top of the york,and he has had no air leaks--That's how I got the idea.



my buddys concerned with fittings on his i told him to seal it up best he could if it seeps a little who cares its free air if hes that worried put a check right after the output


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## baggedout81

You pick up a filter yet?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

no not yet.
Parts I need is filter,unloader check valve, 3 way water pulley,and bolts to mount it..
Working on getting my ride back together,and when I get frustrated at my 68 I switch to my air project,and work on that,also no more money till next week for the air.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

there's a pic some where on the net for the oil placement,but I think it was the pic you see at the end of this video at 7:54 lol vhmtTYJP8js&feature


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

oil for the ac compressor is 30 weight,right?Need to find out,how much oil gose in it?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I'll post the specs for the info.When I find it.


----------



## Pootus

what size unloader you need?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

1/2'' ^ but now I don't know if I'm going to use a unloader check valve??Someone told me that oil would shot a mist in my engine compartment,when it unloaded??don't know my self though?

Might just get a regular check valve instead now?


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> 1/2'' ^ but now I don't know if I'm going to use a unloader check valve??Someone told me that oil would shot a mist in my engine compartment,when it unloaded??don't know my self though?
> 
> Might just get a regular check valve instead now?


 why not just use a regular check valve?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

REV. chuck said:


> why not just use a regular check valve?


 lol, I forgot I got a $30 smc check valve.Dosen't the oil ruine the seals on a regular air check valve over time?


----------



## REV. chuck

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lol, I forgot I got a $30 smc check valve.Dosen't the oil ruine the seals on a regular air check valve over time?


 use a hydraulic check valve 3/8's im running 3


----------



## b1guno

could i run a compressor like this on my 1994 bmw? how long would it take to fill a 12 gallon tank?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

REV. chuck said:


> use a hydraulic check valve 3/8's im running 3


 I ment to say hydro check valve,in one of my post.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

b1guno said:


> could i run a compressor like this on my 1994 bmw? how long would it take to fill a 12 gallon tank?


about a min at 140 psi?for a 12 gallon,just a guess.


----------



## b1guno

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> about a min at 140 psi?for a 12 gallon,just a guess.




HOLY SHIT .... where do i sign up? lol.... is my 1.8L 4 banger strong enough to run it? i have a ton of motor mods n put down close to 400rwp so the motor is already stressin lol or should i stick with the viars


----------



## b1guno

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> about a min at 140 psi?for a 12 gallon,just a guess.




HOLY SHIT .... where do i sign up? lol.... is my 1.8L 4 banger strong enough to run it? i have a ton of motor mods n put down close to 400rwp so the motor is already stressin lol or should i stick with the viars


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

your call^? Check the rv2 video on here the 2 video.It shows it going from 0 to 140 psi at 750rpm,and fills his 5 gallon tank in 37 sec


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

going to order my 3 way pulley today from Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BBC-CHEVY-3-Groove-Chrome-Crank-Pulley-Long-Water-Pump-/380255411979 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Need two tires for my stock rally rims,so the filter is going to have to wait.

going to buy this one from Summit.com for$100 shipped








BrandSummit RacingManufacturer's Part NumberSUM-901021Part TypeAir Compressor FiltersProduct LineSummit Racing® Air Compressor Coalescing FiltersSummit Racing Part Number*SUM-901021* Inlet Size1/2 in. NPTInlet AttachmentFemale threadsOutlet Size1/2 in. NPTOutlet AttachmentFemale threadsBowl Capacity6 oz.Maximum Pressure (psi)250 psiMaximum SCFM37Temperature Range (degrees F)40 to 200Bowl GuardNoSight GlassNoAutomatic Overnight DrainYesQuantitySold individually.
Also it dosen't have that glass thing on front,Baggedout81.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

baggedout81 said:


> Yeah it should be cooler.I'd *run hydro hose w/ swivel fittings *or brass


 This is a must^!I'm glad I got one side done like that.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


lol going to buy a 90* for this!Just thought about it right now.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

1/2'' hydro check valve with a 1/2'' fitting to go from hydro to pipe thread.
























So far I've spent about $100 on my rv2 project!Should of just did this from the start.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

just need a filter,and water pulley!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

I was surfing the net and found a thread on e.d.c setups http://gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107722


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

okay well I'm going with the unloader check valve instead now.Going to take back the other one.

If I plum the check valve after my oil filter it shouldn't make a mess with the oil''I hope'' with the unloader check valve to make it easier on the clutch when it engauging on.

Took some pics on how I'm going to plum my manifold for the psi switch and unloader check valve,also found some 30 weight oil at my ag store.Thats where I've been going for all my edc parts.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Haven't forgot about this, just no money to finish it right now. 

Well money has been put in engine, and suspension:uh: parts, for the 68, to mob right now.


----------



## 89CaddyRyder

really glad i came across this thread. im hoping to pic one of these up for my minitruck and am searching for as much info as possible..keep up the good work!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

89CaddyRyder said:


> really glad i came across this thread. im hoping to pic one of these up for my minitruck and am searching for as much info as possible..keep up the good work!


Thanks, going to finish it next week.


----------



## 3onthetree

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Thanks, going to finish it this next week.


Looks bad ass. I really want to put one on the hearse. Very cool.


----------

